# Looking for D. R. Barton tools and information



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm Looking for D. R. Barton price list. Original copies. along with other D. R. Barton information. Also any Barton tools with a logo other than the 1832 logo. If you don't wish to sell what you have but would like them included in a new book, we can arrange that as well.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey Don,

The only tool i have with a different mark than the 1832 oval one is a plough plane blade. I am guessing my plough plane is around 1860-1880. Looks like at some point a previous owner lost the 1/2" iron and replaced it with a Barton. Pictures below.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

A few years back, I acquired a mind-blowing set of (22) D.R. Barton crank-necked patternmaker's chisels.

I have spent hours trying to track down D.R. Barton information, but it's almost as tough to come by as Geo Bishop saw information.

I'd have to dig them out, but judging from this one photo I found in my database/inventory, I think some of these lack the half-circle "1832" logo. I'll have a look later on this week.

Meanwhile here are some shots of the chisels with their original rosewood handles


----------



## CWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this an example of what you're looking for? I have this D.R. Barton, plus another with the oval 1832 Rochester NY logo.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I only have this D.R. Barton iron but I think it's the 1832 logo. Not sure if it's any help with what you need Don.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

The only D.R. Barton I've got. Got the chisel at a yard sale for $0.25 with no handle and turned one for it. Not what you asked for I admit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Here is one for the book. A Barton - Smith (1842)


----------



## logdogww (Jun 7, 2019)

Just registered, and was browsing recent-ish threads, and thought I might have a couple of tools with stamps that could be useful here.

The first is a 1 3/4" millwright's gouge (I think), and the second is a sadly abused 5/8" gouge. The stamp on the second one is only partial, though I'm pretty sure it's a DR Barton stamp. It's different because it reads "Rochester, NY" instead of just "Rochester".

As a side note, the big millwright's gouge was one of my very first thrift store tool finds (I bought it along with a mint Disston backsaw, for $2 each), and it definitely gave me unrealistic expectations of what I'd find going forward!


----------

